# 15th Annual Farm toy show, Montpelier, OH, Nov. 14, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

November 14

9 AM - 3 PM - MONTPELIER, OH, 15th Annual Top of Ohio Farm Toy Show. For Info: Jerry Hawkins, 419-272-9005 (10/27)


----------

